# Stormy High as A Kite



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Certainly appears that way. All about trying to milk additional $ out of Trump while the Dems continue to try to attach sexual predator to Trump.









Stormy Daniels' 'Super' Dilated Pupils Spark Accusations She Was High On Meds For ?60 Minutes' Interview


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A typical trash bag. Looking for big bucks from the DNC or Georgie boy.

Greedy bitch, hopefully she will OD into oblivion soon.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Personally, . . . I would be afraid of the disease I would get just touching THAT,......ewwwwwwwwwwwwww.

Pass the hand sanatizer, please.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

She is just a hooker, the only difference between her and a street walker is the rate of pay.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Interestingly enough, this whole trump/stormy thing coincides nicely with stormy launching a strip tour around the US, AND starting her porn career up again. She had been inactive for a few years, and decided to get busy again about a year and a half ago. 
I would post links but I would get banned... it was painful research folks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You know she is being paid big money already. She will come out of this with millions even after paying off the lawyers. Not defending Trump's actions one bit. Just a fact.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

If Stormy was putting this much stink on the Clinton machine she would have already commited suicide via 3 shots to the back of the head from a 22 revolver.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't care, if she screwed donald duck. She took a hush money deal. Now, she is renigging on that deal, and should be sued.
I don't care what my president did then, I care what he is doing now.
She is just a whore. You don't pay a whore for sex, you pay her to leave, and to keep her mouth shut.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We saw a lot of claims appear and disappear during the presidential campaign. Why? Upon doing some searching they were bogus. Face it. When your rich and famous you get a lot thrown at you. People see dollar signs and that rich famous individual is a meal ticket. Did something occur? I do not know. All I can say is you have an intoxicated individial making a bunch of claims to make money. Lots of it. Her tour is a knock off on make America great again which is make America horny. In addition someone who will do whatever for money.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Deebo said:


> I don't care, if she screwed donald duck. She took a hush money deal. Now, she is renigging on that deal, and should be sued.
> I don't care what my president did then, I care what he is doing now.
> She is just a whore. You don't pay a whore for sex, you pay her to leave, and to keep her mouth shut.


I do believe that Trump's lawyers are suing her for $20 mil for breach of an existing agreement. This was before the interview aired last night.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

What two or ten consenting adults do, is none of my business.
Pretty shut and dried case, she took money, for non disclosure agreement, she blabbed, now she should have to pay the piper.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Down here in my part of the country, her type is known as a low down skank.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Down here in my part of the country, her type is known as a low down skank.


 A lot of Stormy hate here. Lol
They are both pieces of shlt. He cheated and she knew he was married.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A bit regarding what I had heard about the lawsuit. Stormy is just another commie distraction folks. The commies are so reliably predictable and despicable.



> Stormy Daniels' Lawyer May Have Opened Her Up to $20 Million Lawsuit and Implicated Them Both in a Crime


Stormy Daniels' Lawyer May Have Opened Her Up to $20 Million Lawsuit and Implicated Them Both in a Crime


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The fact that Trump is a piece of shit husband is not news. He admitted it openly in his autobiography. He did not lie about it to a grand jury, so that's the end of it.

On a side note, with all his money, I would have thought he afford a better piece of ass. But to each his own...


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I despise how people just jump to the conclusion that he cheated. Some people have open relationships


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

SGG said:


> I despise how people just jump to the conclusion that he cheated. Some people have open relationships


As in open his wallet?! Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am like most of you. I don't care who he screwed. Just as long as he doesn't SCREW us. If you want to bring all this crap up, lets bring up the democrats, aren't they the ones who have trouble keeping it in their pants?


----------



## 12vman (Feb 23, 2018)

If we wanted a nice guy we would have voted for Romney.......


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gunn said:


> I am like most of you. I don't care who he screwed. Just as long as he doesn't SCREW us. If you want to bring all this crap up, lets bring up the democrats, aren't they the ones who have trouble keeping it in their pants?


Yup, JFK and brother Ted together with Marilyn, oval office romp time, for one.

How about, "Ted Kennedy killed more women with his car than I did with my gun".


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> A lot of Stormy hate here. Lol
> They are both pieces of shlt. He cheated and she knew he was married.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ok Mish let's hear it .... just what the hell do you know about skanks?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Ok Mish let's hear it .... just what the hell do you know about skanks?


I never thought of myself as a skank back in my working the pole days. Now in my porn days, yeah, maybe a little. Damn the money was good, though!!

Btw, that's back when I first met slippy. Good tipper. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Deebo said:


> I don't care, if she screwed donald duck. She took a hush money deal. Now, she is renigging on that deal, and should be sued.
> I don't care what my president did then, I care what he is doing now.
> *She is just a whore. You don't pay a whore for sex, you pay her to leave, and to keep her mouth shut.*


BWAAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA This made me laugh out loud! Thank you Deebo!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

So, a playboy Billionaire had sex with porn stars.. ooohhhhh. Tell me something interesting. At least the ones Trump slept with were good loking. Look at what Bill Clinton has screwed, with exception of kids in billionaires island. That is bad crap there.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Inor said:


> The fact that Trump is a piece of shit husband is not news. He admitted it openly in his autobiography. He did not lie about it to a grand jury, so that's the end of it.
> 
> On a side note, with all his money, I would have thought he afford a better piece of ass. But to each his own...


Alexis Texas perhaps?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't support the conduct of either of them. Sadly it was legal conduct. She got paid and is now breaking the deal she was paid for. If I sell you my car for 15 grand , I can't come back in a 10 years and demand you pay 50 grand.
trump paid her . Bill Clinton,Bill Cosby. and a long list of Democrat just raped them. Don't make ether right but why no outrage over them?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mish said:


> I never thought of myself as a skank back in my working the pole days. Now in my porn days, yeah, maybe a little. Damn the money was good, though!!
> 
> Btw, that's back when I first met slippy. Good tipper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Wow old Uncle Slippy musta been a strong hetro type person back in the day. I talked to one of his old male bartenders at the neighborhood grit and beer emporium over East of Sulphur Springs. He say the only tip he ever got out of Mr. Slippy was to get his cotton planted early..and be sure and tease the buds on the medicinal vegetation. That just dont seem fair. Chauvinists pigs aint very nice sometimes.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I don't support the conduct of either of them. Sadly it was legal conduct. She got paid and is now breaking the deal she was paid for. If I sell you my car for 15 grand , I can't come back in a 10 years and demand you pay 50 grand.
> trump paid her . Bill Clinton,Bill Cosby. and a long list of Democrat just raped them. Don't make ether right but why no outrage over them?


Not to hijack the thread but....I'm still of teh opinion that bill Cosby was hung out to dry as a result of his criticism of the oblunder regime...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Mish said:


> They are both pieces of shlt. He cheated and she knew he was married.


There it is.

Character always matters.

You guys should elect me-- I'm better than our president. No one is _ever_ going to come out of the woodwork and say that I raped them, assaulted them or that I cheated on my wife with them.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> There it is.
> 
> Character always matters.
> 
> You guys should elect me-- I'm better than our president. No one is _ever_ going to come out of the woodwork and say that I raped them, assaulted them or that I cheated on my wife with them.


I would expect nothing less of a eunuch.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I never thought of myself as a skank back in my working the pole days. Now in my porn days, yeah, maybe a little. Damn the money was good, though!!
> 
> Btw, that's back when I first met slippy. Good tipper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Mish sure could make it rain!

View attachment 73114


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> I would expect nothing less of a eunuch.


Love it, perfect !:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> There it is.
> 
> Character always matters.
> 
> You guys should elect me-- I'm better than our president. No one is _ever_ going to come out of the woodwork and say that I raped them, assaulted them or that I cheated on my wife with them.


I heard your pecker was mad at you.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Don't know where you get your dope, but that doesn't rate as "high" around here.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Don't know where you get your dope, but that doesn't rate as "high" around here.


The Russians.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mark Steyn said it for me on Tucker last night: "We knew what we were getting when we voted for Trump...he has more ex-wives than all 44 previous Presidents put together and doubled." LOL.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> There it is.
> 
> Character always matters.
> 
> You guys should elect me-- I'm better than our president. No one is _ever_ going to come out of the woodwork and say that I raped them, assaulted them or that I cheated on my wife with them.


 Oh yes they will . Don't madder if it is true or not. To gain advantage people are accused all of the time.
Seems the Democrats are also forgetting their hero Kennedy and his long list of high end hookers. They had to kill at least one to keep it quiet.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> There it is.
> 
> Character always matters.
> 
> You guys should elect me-- I'm better than our president. No one is _ever_ going to come out of the woodwork and say that I raped them, assaulted them or that I cheated on my wife with them.


You raped, assaulted the illegals you hired to make your "millions". You also cheated on the Constitution to do so.

So there's that.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't give this nonsense much notice, everyone knew he was a cheating womanizer to begin with. Both these women consented to sex knowing he was married and got paid so we know what that makes them. Trumps wife doesn't seem to care. The MSM didn't get all up and arms when Clinton was accused of outright rape but an elicit affair by a known cheating president and a political enemy, and they are all over it. So we know everyone's motive here, money, sex, and control. Trump is not the first president to have mistresses and won't be the last.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Notice that....it's the media causing all the problems with this Stormy thing. The politicians aren't touching it with a 10' pole as there are too many skeletons in their own closets.

The real goal here, where the politicians come in is a contrived corruption case. They have tried everything else under the sun...may as well try a hooker.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Don't know where you get your dope, but that doesn't rate as "high" around here.


First of all, @Jammer Six, you really should change your name to JAMB MY SIX !
Second of all, dialated pupils are sure sign of chemical use, stage lights make the pupils smaller, and I haven't watched the video, because I don't care.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I find it funny that people want to discredit her on the basis that she might have smoked some pot before the tapping. 

The real story is about her being threatened to keep quiet. She was threatened with financial destruction and her personal safety. Those are my concerns. If that happened, that's a whole new story. 

Yes, Washington is filled with cheating and lying, Fine, pay someone off. The threats beyond that are too much. It's abuse of power. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> I find it funny that people want to discredit her on the basis that she might have smoked some pot before the tapping.
> 
> The real story is about her being threatened to keep quiet. She was threatened with financial destruction and her personal safety. Those are my concerns. If that happened, that's a whole new story.
> 
> ...


If she has some proof she was threatened I'll have some sympathy for her. Until then she's a washed up porn actress, now strip club regular, trying to gain some fame for cash.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The face of the Democrats are a washed up porn star and a sissy anti-gun boy.:vs_shocked:

That's all they've got.:vs_lol:

I'm loving it!!:tango_face_smile:

Seven more years of Trump.:vs_peace:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The face of the Democrats are a washed up porn star and a sissy anti-gun boy.:vs_shocked:
> 
> That's all they've got.:vs_lol:
> 
> ...


 Politicians are the same as porn stars. They both get ducked for money.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Mish said:


> Politicians are the same as porn stars. *They both get ducked for money*.


Little Donny got a dollar for his birthday so he went out and bought a duck with it. Later he sold that duck to his friend for a dollar but then he wanted his duck back so he traded the dollar back for the duck. Donny was walking the duck back home when Mish drove up in a convertible, liked what she saw, offered them a ride and much much more!! Later, they realized they'd squished the duck flat in their passions... so Mish paid Donny a dollar for his loss.

Later, back home, Melania asked Donny how his birthday went. He said: It was Awesome! I got a duck for a buck, a buck for a duck, a **** for a duck, and a buck for a ****ed up duck! God I Love This Country!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Little Donny got a dollar for his birthday so he went out and bought a duck with it. Later he sold that duck to his friend for a dollar but then he wanted his duck back so he traded the dollar back for the duck. Donny was walking the duck back home when Mish drove up in a convertible, liked what she saw, offered them a ride and much much more!! Later, they realized they'd squished the duck flat in their passions... so Mish paid Donny a dollar for his loss.
> 
> Later, back home, Melania asked Donny how his birthday went. He said: It was Awesome! I got a duck for a buck, a buck for a duck, a **** for a duck, and a buck for a ****ed up duck! God I Love This Country!


Gal, it is too early to be smoking that funny weed.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

******* said:


> Gal, it is too early to be smoking that funny weed.


 Okie dokie! Seems the kinnikinnick is better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So she was threatened? I feel for her.
Didn't Hillary threaten every woman alive, about her husband raping kids?
Too soon?
No, I'm not defending his actions, but OBVIUOLSY his wife is tolerable, or she would divorce him for millions. If she was threatened, it wasn't by Trump, and hell I'm threatened EVERYDAY. PAY TAXES or go to JAIL.
That's a real threat.
As long as hollywierd and slimy politicians bang each other sideways, just let the man do the job i hired him for.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> I find it funny that people want to discredit her on the basis that she might have smoked some pot before the tapping.
> 
> The real story is about her being threatened to keep quiet. She was threatened with financial destruction and her personal safety. Those are my concerns. If that happened, that's a whole new story.
> 
> ...


 You are smarter than that. With the cash she is being given can you really on the face of it except the claim of threats. She got paid. Threats are more Hillary's way of doing things.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

She may very well have been threatened, those boys play rough. But did she have her cat killed and laid on her doorstep? Did she take a fatal midnight canoe ride without her shoes on? Did her plane inexplicably explode?

She's still small potatoes.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> I find it funny that people want to discredit her on the basis that she might have smoked some pot before the tapping.
> 
> The real story is about her being threatened to keep quiet. She was threatened with financial destruction and her personal safety. Those are my concerns. If that happened, that's a whole new story.
> 
> ...





Mish said:


> Politicians are the same as porn stars. They both get ducked for money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk





Smitty901 said:


> You are smarter than that. With the cash she is being given can you really on the face of it except the claim of threats. She got paid. Threats are more Hillary's way of doing things.


Could it be that our very own, and favorite gold digger we know as Mishy is actually the real ......... Stormy Daniels?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mish said:


> A lot of Stormy hate here. Lol
> They are both pieces of shlt. He cheated and she knew he was married.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

